# Киста крестцового отдела позвоночника



## karanata (19 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте. Болею уже два месяца. Началось все неожиданно. Проснулась как-то, встала, а на правую ногу встать не могу. Были стреляющие боли в правой ягодице. Второй раз лежу в стационаре. Сначала на КТ поставили грыжи. Но теперь сделали МРТ, невролог говорит грыжи маленькие и они не причем, но есть киста в крестцовом отделе позвоночника. 

МРТ было в пятницу, теперь жду консультацию нейрохирурга. Вот и хотела спросить: что это такое, чем это грозит и как лечить. Состояние мое изменилось не очень сильно. Хожу, но плохо, все неприятные ощущения сконцентрированы в ягодице. Как будто там отек какой-то. Заранее спасибо за ответы. Жду.


----------



## Михаил (19 Мар 2011)

*киста крестцового отдела позвоночника*

Покажите снимки, пожалуйста.


----------



## karanata (19 Мар 2011)

На руках ничего пока нет, на словах только сказали. Сейчас выходные.
Мне 33 года. До этого спина особо не беспокоила. Два года назад родила.
А теперь два месяца как инвалид. Нормально ходить не могу. Хотя сижу, лежу - нормально, даже машину могу водить.
Сильная скованность в верхней части правой ягодицы ближе к копчику. Иногда бывают боли в ноге (стреляющие и печет).
Искала в интернете про кисту - что не очень много нашла.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> есть киста в крестцовом отделе позвоночника.


Киста в крестцовом отделе не даст ваших симптомов. Как правило, это врожденная аномалия не беспокоящая больного.


----------



## karanata (19 Мар 2011)

А что же со мной такое? Грыжи есть L3/4, L4/5, но они маленькие около 2 мм.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  в 20:41 ---------- Предыдущее сообщение размещено  в 20:35 ----------

По всей видимости, у меня защемлен нерв (?сидалещный). Сейчас ставят капельницы (с обезболивающим) и снова пью мидокалм.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> А что же со мной такое? Грыжи есть L3/4, L4/5, но они маленькие около 2 мм.


Боль в ягодице могут дать не только межпозвонковые диски. Нужен грамотный осмотр. Возможные варианты:
1. Крестцовоповздошное сочленение (нужен рентген костей таза).
2. Синдром грушевидной мышцы (нужен врач умеющий проводить диагностические тесты для выяснения состояния грушевидной мышцы).
3. Артроз тазобедренного сустава (будет виден на рентгене костей таза).
4. Корешковый синдром L4 или L5 вызванный например гипертрофией желтой связки, или сублюктацией сустава данного сегмента.
5. Рефлекторная мышечно-тоническая реакция на спондилоартрит (если он есть).
Прошу коллег дополнить если я что-то упустил.


----------



## karanata (19 Мар 2011)

Спасибо. Честно в шоке от стольких версий.
У меня есть отсканированный рентген позвоночника от января 2011.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> У меня есть отсканированный рентген позвоночника от января 2011.


 
Сакроилеит. Воспалительный процесс в крестцовоповздошном. Сказать в правом или в левом не могу, так как на снимке не указаны стороны. Сдайте общий ан. крови, ревмопробы, сделайте нормальные снимки костей таза с указанием на пленке стороны где правая, а где левая стороны.


----------



## karanata (19 Мар 2011)

Спасибо. В понедельник покажу все это лечащему врачу. У меня есть клинический анализ крови (или общий это что то другое?).

---------- Сообщение добавлено  в 21:36 ---------- Предыдущее сообщение размещено  в 21:34 ----------

А сакроилеит (воспалительный процесс в крестцовоповздошном) это опасно? И что с ним делать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> У меня есть клинический анализ крови


Показатель СОЕ какие цифры?


----------



## karanata (19 Мар 2011)

СОЭ 50 (от 2 марта)
       19 (от 9 марта)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> СОЭ 50 (от 2 марта)
> 19 (от 9 марта)


 
мда... нет слов


----------



## karanata (19 Мар 2011)

То что 50 я знаю, очень много. А 19 тоже плохо?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> То что 50 я знаю, очень много. А 19 тоже плохо?


 
Идите очно к врачу ревматологу он знает что делать (будем надеяться, что знает)


----------



## karanata (19 Мар 2011)

Спасибо.
Буду действовать дальше.
Дома в Урае (Ханты-мансийский округ) мне не смогли помочь. Пришлось ехать в ОКБ Ханты-Мансийска.

А снимки делать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> А снимки делать?


 
Делайте то, что назначит врач очно. Он осмотрит вас, если снимков, которые у вас есть, ему будет мало, то он назначит то, что посчитает нужным. Удачи.


----------



## karanata (19 Мар 2011)

Еще хотела некоторые мои недуги описать:
- за два месяца похудела на 5 кг
- и вместе с болями в ягодице у меня была очень высокая температура, на рентгене поставили пневмонию левостороннюю (ее вылечили) - это было в январе.
Поясница не болит, на носках и пятках ходить могу.
Мне сейчас назначили процедуры: лазер, холод, массаж ноги.


----------



## karanata (21 Мар 2011)

Вот результаты МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и спинного мозга.
Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен, сохранен. Ширина позвоночного канала 11 мм.
Изменений МР-сигнала костного мозга не определяется. В теле L5 гемангиома до 5,5 мм. Внутрителовые вдавления в телах Th11, Th12.
Межпозвонковые диски L2-L3, L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1 дегенеративно изменены, равномерно снижены по высоте.
Диски L2-L3, L3-L4, L4-L5 пролабируют кзади до 2,4 мм, со сдавлением дурального.
Диск L5-S1 широко пролабирует кзади до 2 мм, со сдавление дурального мешка.  В позвоночном канале на уровне S2, S3 определяется жидкостное образование, занимающий весь просвет канала, размером 28,5х12х36 мм. Отмечается давление кисты на тела S2, S3 с атрофическими изменениями тел.
Межпозвоночные отверстия не сужены. Суставные концы дугоотросчатых сочленений-уплотнены.
*Заключение:* Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения поясничного отдела позвоночника. Задние центральные грыжи дисков L2-L3, L3-L4, L4-L5, с дискодуральным конфликтом 1 ст. Дорсальная протрузия диска L5-S1, с дискодуральным конфликтом 1 ст. Периневральная киста на уровне S2, S3, с компрессией корешков.

Уважаемые доктора. Ваше мнение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2011)

А что сказал ревматолог?


----------



## karanata (30 Мар 2011)

Ревматолога мне не пригласили. Из стационара выписалась. Меня лечили "холодом". Так я у них температурила несколько раз. Сделали вывод, что холод такой мне противопоказан. Во общем искала помощи, а получилось...
Вопросы:
1) а  зачем мне к ревматологу, он вроде врач по суставам?
2) у меня есть диск с МРТ, как его выложить, что бы услышать мнение специалистов?
3) мне прописали тебантин, трентал, сирдалуд, артрозан.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Мар 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> мне прописали тебантин, трентал, сирдалуд, артрозан.


данное лечение не соответствует  вашему состоянию.


----------



## Семен (30 Мар 2011)

Если программа на диске стандартная, то там получается что справа ест ьменю такое, разбивка на каталоги. Дак вот нужно выбрать папку со снимками и нажимая на снимок просто охранять его, в этом меню тоже есть функции сохранить. Снимки нужно будет пережать через "пэинт" и пересохнить в jpeg формате. В общем как-то так, если совсем не сможете разобраться то просто от ПринСкринте изображение и сюда выложите, дальше я помогу разобраться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2011)

ВАм нужен ревматолог.


----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)




----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)

Скажите же, что со мной? И к ревматологу записалась.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Мар 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> Скажите же, что со мной? И к ревматологу записалась.



Предположительно у вас  воспаление крестцовоповздошного сустава. Ревматолог сделает все необходимые анализы. Ваша киста тут ни причем.


----------



## karanata (31 Мар 2011)

А так в общем мой позвоночник более менее в норме?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Апр 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> А так в общем мой позвоночник более менее в норме?


Все относительно, в сравнении...


----------



## karanata (3 Апр 2011)

Сходила к ревматологу. Первый ее вопрос был "А кто вас ко мне направил?". Снимки (рентген) она посмотрела, сказала что ни какого воспаления  крестцово-подвздошного сустава она не видит. Анализ на HLA-B27 у нас не берут.
Во общем, еду дальше обследоваться (в г.Тюмень).
А боли...
Боли появляются в трех точках. Выпью таблетку баралгина, отпускает.  А хромота на правую ногу осталась. Поясница не болит (она и не болела).  Ногу в положении лежа оторвать от постели не могу. И справа в верхней части ягодицы как будто все закоменело.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Апр 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> Анализ на HLA-B27 у нас не берут.


но у вас должны делать общий анализ крови и ревмопробы. Что мешает сдать эти анализы?


----------



## karanata (14 Апр 2011)

Сдала анализы.
ОАК (от 5 апр): эр. - 5,21; Hb - 34; цв.п. - 0,9; лейк. - 6,46; э. - 3%; п. - 10; с. - 56; лимф. - 28; мон - 3; СОЭ - 40.
ОАМ (от 5 апр): цвет - желтый; PH - 5; уд.в. - 1015; лейкоциты, белок, эритроциты - отр.

Ревмопробы не дали сдать, сказали диагноз есть, по нему их сдавать не нужно.

А так мое состояние, лучше, главное избегать переохлаждения. Наверное, все таки, мышца не работает.
Через пару дней еду обследоваться в Тюмень.
Хотела бы узнать какие упражнения помогут восстановить мышцы ягодицы?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Апр 2011)

karanata написал(а):


> СОЭ - 40.


Ревматолог это видел?
Необходимо ревмопробы и анти-ССР


----------

